
Elon Musk: Robots will take your jobs, government will have to pay your wage - eplanit
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/04/elon-musk-robots-will-take-your-jobs-government-will-have-to-pay-your-wage.html
======
2noame
This is historic news in the basic income community. Elon Musk is for
universal basic income!

BTW, here's an article about what he's talking about in regards to AI and the
need for basic income: [https://medium.com/basic-income/deep-learning-is-
going-to-te...](https://medium.com/basic-income/deep-learning-is-going-to-
teach-us-all-the-lesson-of-our-lives-jobs-are-for-machines-7c6442e37a49)

------
drivingmenuts
I don't see that going over very well in the US. We're very much a TANSTAAFL
society. More likely, if a robot takes your job here, well, you're just out of
a job.

------
sharemywin
it's funny he has plenty of money, yet he doesn't seem to have more leisure
time. Personally, I see AI progressing much faster than robotics.

